# S7 Datum auflösen nach Monat Tag



## Guste (1 November 2007)

Ich kann ja wunderbar mit SFC1  die CPU Zeit lesen und dann mit der
IEC Funktion FC6 DT_TIME das Datum nach Jahr Monat Tag auslesen.
Möchte aber das Datum als Tag im Jahr z.B. der 4. Februar ist der Tag 035.
So und nun noch diese 3 Ziffern in 3 separaten DW als Integerwert abgelegt.
Gibt es da schon fertige Bausteine.

Gruß an alle Guste


----------



## marlob (1 November 2007)

Mit der Funktion DAY_OF_YEAR aus der Oscat Library hast du den ersten Teil schon erschlagen
Und dann mal teilen durch 10 und 100 ohne Rest und in DW schieben. BZW. nur den Rest für die 1er position
Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine


----------



## Guste (2 November 2007)

Danke Marlob denke so komme ich weiter


----------



## uz71 (2 November 2007)

Hallo schau dir mal die Lokaldaten im OB1 an dort steht doch alles


----------



## Guste (2 November 2007)

*Hallo UZ71*

Hallo Uz71 Das mit den Lokaldaten im OB 1 da verstehe ich erst mal nur Bahnhof. Der OB 1 ist doch nur mit meinen Aufrufen bestückt ???


----------



## Sockenralf (2 November 2007)

Hallo,

dann guck doch mal oberhalb DEINER Anweisungen und UNTERHALB der Simatic-Manager-Icons  


MfG


----------



## Kai (2 November 2007)

In den Lokaldaten des OB1 findet man die Variable OB1_DATE_TIME vom Datentyp DATE_AND_TIME.

Wenn man also die Systemzeit der CPU auslesen will, dann braucht man nicht unbedingt die Systemfunktion SFC1, man kann auch auf die Variable OB1_DATE_TIME zugreifen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Guste (3 November 2007)

Hm noch gar nie beobachtet. Probier ich aus
Danke


----------

